# Hair matters so much if youre black



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

*If u dont have these hair products ur not even trying*

*1. Conditioner

2. Deep Conditioner

3. Black Castor Oil

4. Curling Cream*

*If ur black ur natural hair is pretty much a failo 
You should aim for curls such as these 


*
*
Or have your hair in a protective style 


2 Strand Twists


And finger coils are by far the best options
*
*If your Black you have to know a key factor about your hair if its Low Porosity or High Porosity
If your hair is Low Porosity it takes a long time for your hair to dry when coming out of the shower
If its High Porosity its quite the opposite your dries very fast and absorbs the products you use on it*

*If you have Low Porosity your hair routine should consist of this
1. Shampoo - Any sulfate free shampoo is fine

2. Conditioner - Shea Moisture Coconut and Hibiscus Curl and Shine Conditioner is my favourite to use i dont really see any better alternative

3. Leave In Conditioner (Optional) - Shea Moisture strengthen and restore leave in conditioner, Leave In Conditioner helps hair stay moisturized after you leave the shower

4. Deep Conditioner (IMPORTANT) - By far the most important for healthy hair and faster growth. Mielle Organics Rosemary Mint Hair Masque is a great deep conditioner

5. Hair Growth Oil - You apply it to ur scalp and its purpose is self explanatory Jamaican Black Castor Oil is the standard that everyone pretty much uses 

Optional Additions +
- Curling Cream
- Styling Gel 
I would only recommend to use it if your going to style your hair frequently 

Additional Products you will need if your hair is Low Porosity is 
- A Blow Dryer
- Shower Cap
- Bonnet/Durag *


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 24, 2022)

How I get hair like first pic





I have low prodigy


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> How I get hair like first pic
> View attachment 1649030
> 
> 
> I have low prodigy


What hair products do u currently use? 

Your lightskin so im suprised ur hair isnt like that by default


----------



## TYRONELITEMOGGER (Apr 24, 2022)

I keep short hair and glasses. Clean cut and nerdy look


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> I keep short hair and glasses. Clean cut and nerdy look


Over


----------



## TrestIsBest (Apr 24, 2022)

Not an expert on black looksmaxxing but it seems blacks look good with buzzcut more often than whites do


----------



## Koroshiya (Apr 24, 2022)

is the first pic even naturally achievable for a 100% black guy? my friend is like 40% black and his hair resembles that


----------



## R@m@ (Apr 24, 2022)

dreadlocks mog


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

Koroshiya said:


> is the first pic even naturally achievable for a 100% black guy? my friend is like 40% black and his hair resembles that


Yes the guy in the pic is 100% black it’s literally all about consistency and the products u use


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

R@m@ said:


> dreadlocks mog


Overrated


----------



## Sny (Apr 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> *If u dont have these hair products ur not even trying*
> 
> *1. Conditioner
> 
> ...


Brutal hairpill, where I live I can't grow my hair past an inch so I lose the needed appeal and SMV I would get by having hair.


----------



## hrdder (Apr 24, 2022)

Anyone thinks a lightskin nigga like me should do waves/buzz (most people like me with this haircut, makes my jaw more sharp and shows my temporalis) or grow out and have curly hair (this what the white high school tiktok girls like) I don't have photos but both suit me well


----------



## Lygodactylus (Apr 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> *If u dont have these hair products ur not even trying*
> 
> *1. Conditioner
> 
> ...


True, *but* keep in mind bald men are the single race that fucking mogs baldcels, you can still by Tyrone with a buzzcut
Good post btw, I'm sure the niggcels will appreciate it


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 24, 2022)

You forgot about Sponge Brushes.
If you're black and growing out your hair they're really good for getting a defined hair texture and bring less frizzy. My hair game is shit tho so I'll check out the products you mentioned


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> You forgot about Sponge Brushes.
> If you're black and growing out your hair they're really good for getting a defined hair texture and bring less frizzy. My hair game is shit tho so I'll check out the products you mentioned


No never use sponge they ruin your hair if you want to define your hair better do it manually although it may take long


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

hrdder said:


> Anyone thinks a lightskin nigga like me should do waves/buzz (most people like me with this haircut, makes my jaw more sharp and shows my temporalis) or grow out and have curly hair (this what the white high school tiktok girls like) I don't have photos but both suit me well


Waves and buzz ur are good if u have the headshape for it


----------



## fauxfox (Apr 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> No never use sponge they ruin your hair if you want to define your hair better do it manually although it may take long


Really? That's news to me I've been using them for years. I'll try not using it for a month and see how my hair looks naturally. By manually you mean twisting your hair around your fingers right?


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

fauxfox said:


> Really? That's news to me I've been using them for years. I'll try not using it for a month and see how my hair looks naturally. By manually you mean twisting your hair around your fingers right?


Ye it’s the best option


----------



## Deleted member 18361 (Apr 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> 3. Black Castor Oil


ay yo why it gotta b blck dawg


----------



## Pretty (Apr 24, 2022)

tesseract said:


> ay yo why it gotta b blck dawg


Idk black castor oil is the only I’ve seen people use


----------



## Growth Plate (Apr 24, 2022)

If you're black and not even 5'9" you should kill yourself unless your face is legit 6psl maybe but even then you'll struggle immensely


----------



## AlexBrown84 (Apr 24, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> What hair products do u currently use?
> 
> Your lightskin so im suprised ur hair isnt like that by default


Just water every once in a while and sponge xD


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 24, 2022)

Good thread. Personally trying to improve hair quality, density and loosen my hair.

My goal hair style , alternating between this and twists for the foressable future


----------



## Spiegel (Apr 25, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> Good thread. Personally trying to improve hair quality, density and loosen my hair.
> 
> My goal hair style , alternating between this and twists for the foressable future
> View attachment 1649902
> View attachment 1649903



Loosening your hair is never the move imo it'll always look unnatural and make you look like you're trying too hard. Pretty easy for me to say with natural 3C though. I'd shoot for the twists if I were you.


----------



## Spiegel (Apr 25, 2022)

AlexBrown84 said:


> Just water every once in a while and sponge xD



Throw out the sponge and use shea moisture, it'll instantly boost your hair quality.


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 25, 2022)

Spiegel said:


> Loosening your hair is never the move imo it'll always look unnatural and make you look like you're trying too hard. Pretty easy for me to say with natural 3C though. I'd shoot for the twists if I were you.


@Blackmannnns 

@Korea

thoughts?


----------



## Racky (Apr 25, 2022)

TYRONELITEMOGGER said:


> I keep short hair and glasses. Clean cut and nerdy look


Same. I just cut it every month or so and brush/comb it in the morning after putting Cantu shea butter on. I like the efficiency. I might try something else one day though.


----------



## loksr (Apr 25, 2022)

ye but you guys are also the only race that consistently, on average, can get away with being bald. Makes it balance out imo

But the short dreads/twists/etc whatever they’re called indeed mog
They’re like curtains for eboys, turns you into prettyboy moggers


----------



## AscendingChad (Apr 25, 2022)

idk man, blacks may be the best candidate for the bald look too, it suits them well


----------



## Pretty (May 8, 2022)

AscendingHero said:


> @Blackmannnns
> 
> @Korea
> 
> thoughts?


He’s wrong JFL just look at this 



Versus 


Obviously second looks better no one is going to question wether it looks natural or not as you’re black most normies don’t know how black hair works


----------



## germanlooks (May 8, 2022)

Does this thread also apply to me?


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

Th


Blackmannnns said:


> *If u dont have these hair products ur not even trying*
> 
> *1. Conditioner
> 
> ...


That you in photo?


----------



## Tenshi (May 8, 2022)

germanlooks said:


> Does this thread also apply to me?
> View attachment 1670624


U aryan bro


----------



## Pretty (May 8, 2022)

poopmaster22 said:


> Th
> 
> That you in photo?


No


----------



## poopmaster22 (May 8, 2022)

Blackmannnns said:


> No


Ah I C


----------

